# Desktop Calendar.



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

I got a free desktop calendar off the Internet. It is perfect for my needs. It sits up in the right hand corner of the desktop and is not intrusive. Also it it not necessary to guess at the date, since the current date is underlined. It installs easily.
http://pjhayward.net/deskcal.php


----------

